# Anyone currently going through treatment @CRGW



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

hey just wondered if anyone has just started treatment at CRGW, would be great to have a cycle buddy.  It's Day 22 for me.  And I'm day 2 on suprecur. Would love to hear from you


----------



## Larniegh (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey hun, 

I'm an egg sharer with CRGW and waiting to be matched at the moment but wanted to say hello and good luck. They are wonderful at CRGW so I hope you get a successful cycle this time! 

xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

There is a CRGW thread for most of us patients, but it's a little quiet right now (lots of us waiting to start!) I'm due to start whenever AF decides to show her face  

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Larneigh: thanks to take the time to reply. Wow Crgw really is popular, it good to chat to people at the same clinic. Thanks 3rd time luky hopefully and I wish you all the best too and hopefully they find a match for you soon x

pollita: I will Defoe look at joining that thread ... Thanks for the tip.bthe dreaded AF, a few weeks ago I was reading how to make af come early and some of the tips I thought were worth ago, I tried a few and next day there she was. Fingers crossed she don't keep you waiting too long either. 

Wishing you both the best of luck and a steady journey x


----------

